# Seagate EHDs & Max EHD Size



## ggulch (Jul 25, 2007)

I've been digging around in the 622 threads, and called Dish's so-called Tech Support twice looking for a recent, definitive answer regarding the max EHD size the 622 will address. I'm seeing 2 TB drives for just a few dollars moire than 1 TB units so it's a no-brainer, IF the DVR will address or see a 2 TB EHD.

Two calls to Dish yielded different answers, and both CSRs took some time to answer a (probably commonly asked) question that I think they should be able to answer off the top of their heads.

Newegg has Seagate Expansion series 2 TB drives for $80. Anyone have experience using these? I seem to recall that when Dish first turned on the EHD functionality the Seagates were problematic. Is that still the case? If so, what brands/models seem to be working well? I've been using a couple of Maxtor 750s and a 500 for some time, but we want more capacity.

TIA,
Ron


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

2TB is the max size. You have to disable sleep mode while attached to a PC before using with the DVR. Most folks like the Western Digital drives. No troublesome sleep mode like Seagate.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep..2 tb max for the 622,722 and 722k.. But 1 tb for the 211, and 211k


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

And it's a shame too that it still tops out at 2TB - Single drive 3TB USB-3/2 WD My-Books are going for $129 at Costco and at Amazon...


----------

